# è possibile



## lilith no log (1 Settembre 2007)

*è possibile*

volevo fare ina domandina tecnica: secondo voi è possibilòe spiare la posta elettronica di qualcuno?? se si come???
ho la quasi certezza che il mio bel maritino lo stia facendo...ovvio non ne ho le prove, ma temo che se riaccendo la pratica legale me ne tirerà fuori un pò, magari citando qualche mio contatto, ha detto: vuoi che ti faccio nomi e indirizzi delle persone a cui scrivi???...
sta cercando di spaventarmi o cosa???
tra l'altro ho scaricato la sua di posta ed è arrivata una mail di un sito che tratta microspie!!!!

lil


----------



## Old Addos (1 Settembre 2007)

*Direi di sì*

Intendi controllare da un altro computer , credo di capire ;

se è così , dovrebbe conoscere il tuo nick e la tua password , salvo che non esistano altri modi più sofisticati che io non conosco ;

il controllo della tua posta al tuo computer , può essere fatto con facilità , se l' accesso non è protetto da una password ; nel mio è così , almeno.


----------



## cat (1 Settembre 2007)

si, si può controllare la posta elettronica.
ci sono dei programmini che fruttano la traccia della pass che tu hai usato per entrare e poi si ricollegano.


cambia mail, cambia pass e vai a leggerti la posta da un center point, in bibblioteca, altro.
non da casa tua. manda una mail a tutti i tuoi contatti con la mail nuova dicendo loro di non scriverti più sula mail vecchia.
lascia in quella mail che arrivi solo spam.
cancella tutte le mail , le risposte, gli indirizzi, tutto quello che hai di compromettente.


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (1 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> si, si può controllare la posta elettronica.
> ci sono dei programmini che fruttano la traccia della pass che tu hai usato per entrare e poi si ricollegano.
> 
> 
> ...


Confermo quanto detto da Cat.
"John the Ripper password cracker" è un classico esempio.
Devi eliminare tutti i file temporanei, i cookies.
*Fai così: Pannello di Controllo, Opzioni Internet, Cronologia Esplorazioni, Elimina*-
Consente di eliminare i file temporanei, la cronologia dei siti visitati, i cookies, le password salvate e le informazioni dei moduli Web.
Se vuoi ti mando un programma che viene usato dalla FBI americana per ripulire i computer senza compromettere gli archivi e file in essi contenuti.
Si chiama "Evidence Eliminator" davvero potente.


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Settembre 2007)

Lilith, stai tranquilla!

Se anche potesse usare i dati che ha raccolto, essendo di provenienza illegale (violazione della tua privacy) non potrebbe farsene alcunchè se non qualche piazzata.

E non credo che lui sia nelle condizioni di farne!


Anzi, gli metterei un pò di pepe al kiulo dicendo che hai fatto denuncia alla polizia postale per vedere chi entra e da quale pc nella tua posta!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cmque nel minimo cambia password e mail...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2007)

*uhm*



lilith no log ha detto:


> volevo fare ina domandina tecnica: secondo voi è possibilòe spiare la posta elettronica di qualcuno?? se si come???
> ho la quasi certezza che il mio bel maritino lo stia facendo...ovvio non ne ho le prove, ma temo che se riaccendo la pratica legale me ne tirerà fuori un pò, magari citando qualche mio contatto, ha detto: vuoi che ti faccio nomi e indirizzi delle persone a cui scrivi???...
> sta cercando di spaventarmi o cosa???
> tra l'altro ho scaricato la sua di posta ed è arrivata una mail di un sito che tratta microspie!!!!
> ...


Per me ha sparato una minaccia, ma non sa nulla.
Non credo che sia mai stato in casa da solo senza di te...
In quel caso sarebbe probabile che tu avessi lasciato in memoria qualcosa.
Oppure tu ricevi con outlook e lui ha visto on line perché tu non hai modificato nulla da quando era a casa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Non credo!
Ma sei sicura di non avergli dato tu la pass word?
Così come quando arrivano false mail della banca per falsi controlli* e il 5% di chi le riceve fornisce i dati, così potrebbe averti mandato una falsa mail da un'assistenza tecnica chiedendoti la password...
E' certamente fastidiosa l'idea, ma non ci sono conseguenza ai fini della separazione...per te. Per lui sì.



*ne ho ricevuta una denominata " servizzi bancari "!


----------



## cat (1 Settembre 2007)

comunque sia, minaccia o non minaccia lilith farebbe bene a prendere i suoi provvedimenti.
e poi eventualmente che lui lei guardi la mail piena di spam.


----------



## Old Lilith (1 Settembre 2007)

*infatti*

cambierò le password, cosa che avevo già fatto tempo fa per cui non capisco come fa ad avere tutte queste notizie...lo trovo assurdo
ragazzi io sono stata tradita e "abbandonata", lui, e anche la madre, mi dicevano di pensare alla mia vita eccc..
e ora che fa, mi controlla???
il mio timore è soltanto relativo alla separazione che abbiamo in corso, proprio ieri mi ha proposto di tenere il piccolo 15 gg ognuno!!! e lui abita in un'altra città!!
ho paura di dovermi aspettare ancora un pò di cose negative da lui... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





lil


----------



## cat (1 Settembre 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> cambierò le password, cosa che avevo già fatto tempo fa per cui non capisco come fa ad avere tutte queste notizie...lo trovo assurdo
> ragazzi io sono stata tradita e "abbandonata", lui, e anche la madre, mi dicevano di pensare alla mia vita eccc..
> e ora che fa, mi controlla???
> il mio timore è soltanto relativo alla separazione che abbiamo in corso, proprio ieri mi ha proposto di tenere il piccolo 15 gg ognuno!!! e lui abita in un'altra città!!
> ...


 
infatti lilith.
prevenire.
finchè non ti separi cambia pass MA ANCHE MAIL e non accedere mai da casa o da pc dove lui può digitare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Settembre 2007)

lilith no log ha detto:


> volevo fare ina domandina tecnica: secondo voi è possibilòe spiare la posta elettronica di qualcuno?? se si come???
> ho la quasi certezza che il mio bel maritino lo stia facendo...ovvio non ne ho le prove, ma temo che se riaccendo la pratica legale me ne tirerà fuori un pò, magari citando qualche mio contatto, ha detto: vuoi che ti faccio nomi e indirizzi delle persone a cui scrivi???...
> sta cercando di spaventarmi o cosa???
> tra l'altro ho scaricato la sua di posta ed è arrivata una mail di un sito che tratta microspie!!!!
> ...


E' possibile controllare la posta altrui in diversi modi:

Conoscendo il username, la password e l'indirizzo di posta, si possono scaricare le email, senza cancellarle dal server, quindi sembra che sia tutto intatto. Questo metodo è molto comune, ed anche non avendo la password, si può andare a tentativi finché non si trova. Anche perché molte volte, il nome utente è dato dall'indirizzo di posta.
Se Outlook non è protetto, e si accede alla posta tramite lo stesso account del computer (senza logoff / cambio utente per intenderci), vedere la posta altrui è semplice. Mi sembra che l'hai fatto al tuo marito  

	
	
		
		
	


	




In sistemi protetti, l'amministratore del computer può accedere normalmente a tutte le cartelle, e copiarsi il contenuto delle impostazioni, email ecc nella cartella propria, e poi consultare comodamente il contenuto già ricevuto o inviato, senza disporre della password.
Dove il punto precedente non funziona, è possibile intercettare le porte 110 e 25 (POP e SMTP), e filtrare tutta la posta, oltre ad ottenere anche le password. Per fare questo ci vuole un programma apposto, chiamato Packet Sniffer. Questi programmi possono essere utilizzati per molti scopi utili, ma in questo caso sarebbe abuso.
*A livello legale non si può leggere o intercettare la posta altrui, senza consenso.*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> E' possibile controllare la posta altrui in diversi modi:
> 
> Conoscendo il username, la password e l'indirizzo di posta, si possono scaricare le email, senza cancellarle dal server, quindi sembra che sia tutto intatto. Questo metodo è molto comune, ed anche non avendo la password, si può andare a tentativi finché non si trova. Anche perché molte volte, il nome utente è dato dall'indirizzo di posta.
> Se Outlook non è protetto, e si accede alla posta tramite lo stesso account del computer (senza logoff / cambio utente per intenderci), vedere la posta altrui è semplice. Mi sembra che l'hai fatto al tuo marito
> ...


I punti 2 e 3 mi sembra che possano essere usati solo se si ha accesso allo stesso pc.
Il 4 forse pure...
Non credo che il marito di Lilth possa avere accesso al suo pc..
Certo che se lei ha come password qualcosa di molto facile da inviduare ...non ci vuol nulla ad usare il sistema 1


----------



## Old Lilith (3 Settembre 2007)

*infatti*

allora
1) lui non ha accesso al pc di casa da quando è andato via
2) tempo fa cambiai tutte le pw ma non è servito a molto
3) non mi meraviglierei se ha usato qualche programmino per scovarle
4) io non  l'ho fatto a lui, ho semplicemente scaricato la posta del suo account (ancora presente nel pc) e ci ho trovato una mail di uno che vende microspie!!

cmq
ho ricambiato tutte le pw...e speriamo bene...


----------



## Old Ari (3 Settembre 2007)

Minchia Lil....
Ma tu eri sposata con un campione di stronzaggine!!!
Scusate la parola.


----------



## Bruja (4 Settembre 2007)

*Lilith*

Per assurdo se già non bastava ora sai che  ignobile essere sia.......... lui ha fatto disastri e ora pretenderebbe di ricattarti.  Perchè questo è quello che sta facendo.
Lilith tienitelo per detto, ha paura di perdere quello che ancora sfrutta da te!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
E siccome la miglior difesa è l'attacco......... da consumato cialtrone sta procedendo.
Togli tutto quello che puoi ed usa la massima prudenza, e non perchè lo temi, ma per levargli il tappeto da sotto i piedi.....
Bruja


----------



## cat (4 Settembre 2007)

lilith, hai preso appuntamento dall'avvocato?
per che giorno è?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Settembre 2007)

*ma questo...*



lilith no log ha detto:


> volevo fare ina domandina tecnica: secondo voi è possibilòe spiare la posta elettronica di qualcuno?? se si come???
> ho la quasi certezza che il mio bel maritino lo stia facendo...ovvio non ne ho le prove, ma temo che se riaccendo la pratica legale me ne tirerà fuori un pò, magari citando qualche mio contatto, ha detto: vuoi che ti faccio nomi e indirizzi delle persone a cui scrivi???...
> sta cercando di spaventarmi o cosa???
> tra l'altro ho scaricato la sua di posta ed è arrivata una mail di un sito che tratta microspie!!!!
> ...



Ma questo ancora insiste???Che tristezza...nemmeno la decenza di uscire di scena con rispetto per se stesso...bah...


----------



## Old rambo3 (9 Settembre 2007)

*non e' possibile..*

1 non e' possibile accedere alla tua posta elettronica a meno che tu non gli abbia dato id e password
2 non esistono programmi per scovare password a distanza(e'una cazzata che si dice su internet)
3 il marito esce dalla tua vita se tu non lo fai entrare ed entra perche' lo vuoi tu!
4 informati dall'avvocato,e concludi quanto prima(meglio per te e meglio per lui)
a presto

p.s.
scusate se non scrivo mai,ma ho il portatile fuori uso e poi ho risolto tutti i problemi con mia moglie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2007)

*!*



rambo3 ha detto:


> 1 non e' possibile accedere alla tua posta elettronica a meno che tu non gli abbia dato id e password
> 2 non esistono programmi per scovare password a distanza(e'una cazzata che si dice su internet)
> 3 il marito esce dalla tua vita se tu non lo fai entrare ed entra perche' lo vuoi tu!
> 4 informati dall'avvocato,e concludi quanto prima(meglio per te e meglio per lui)
> ...


Sono contenta per te.
Però passa ogni tanto ..puoi darci consigli.
Mi confermi quel che pensavo.
Ma chiederla fingendo di essere il servizio assistenza ..può funzionare


----------



## massimo (10 Settembre 2007)

*e'possibile*

sarebbe possibile chiedere la password con l'indirizzo del server stesso..
ma chi ci casca?


----------



## massimo (10 Settembre 2007)

*per lilith*

cerca di crearti password complicate ed incredibili,tipo:a21AC2bb
alterna maiuscolo e minuscolo abbinato a numeri
p.s.non inserire la domanda segreta se dimentichi la password(sarebbe intuibile da tutti)ma fatti rimandare la password all'altro indirizzo di posta che inserisci durante la registrazione.(nel caso di hotmail)
un bacio a presto
un tuo compaesano


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2007)

E' possibile. Dipende da quali competenze informatiche ha il tuo ex...
Tieni presente che è comunque un reato.


----------



## Old amarax (6 Febbraio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> E' possibile controllare la posta altrui in diversi modi:
> 
> Conoscendo il username, la password e l'indirizzo di posta, si possono scaricare le email, senza cancellarle dal server, quindi sembra che sia tutto intatto. Questo metodo è molto comune, ed anche non avendo la password, si può andare a tentativi finché non si trova. Anche perché molte volte, il nome utente è dato dall'indirizzo di posta.
> Se Outlook non è protetto, e si accede alla posta tramite lo stesso account del computer (senza logoff / cambio utente per intenderci), vedere la posta altrui è semplice. Mi sembra che l'hai fatto al tuo marito
> ...
























 NON E' GIUSTO 

	
	
		
		
	


	












se ci riesco.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 me ne frego! Ma secondo te...una donna deve avere tutte queste regole....e lui...NESSUNA!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> NON E' GIUSTO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma se a te fosse possibile, cosa cambierebbe?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> NON E' GIUSTO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un anno fa si è discusso sulla possibilità/utilità/opportunità di perseguire legalmente il tradimento.
Naturalmente si è concluso che non è possibile e che quando lo era i risultati erano negativi.
Però è vero che viene protetta la privacy anche del coniuge, mentre il tradimento passa senza alcuna sanzione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  quando invece se una cosa del genere avviene sul posto di lavoro (causando meno dolore, di norma) viene perseguito.


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un anno fa si è discusso sulla possibilità/utilità/opportunità di perseguire legalmente il tradimento.
> Naturalmente si è concluso che non è possibile e che quando lo era i risultati erano negativi.
> Però è vero che viene protetta la privacy anche del coniuge, mentre il tradimento passa senza alcuna sanzione
> 
> ...


 
Il problema è che sul lavoro esistono regole a cui devi attenerti e, se "tradisci", crei un danno economico che viene sanzionato.... 
Tradire con i sentimenti viene inserito nella possibilità autonoma di "cambiare idea affettiva e comportamentale" quindi non lo si può ravvedere come reato.  Tuttavia se il tradimento è dimostrato (a volte anche se non lo è ma è implicito) la separazione eventuale avviene in modo giudiziale  (un modo diverso di dire per colta del traditore)...
Dovremmo non avere bisogno della legge per capere come comportarci per non fare soffrire gli altri, ma ti pare che sia una cosa diffusa nella natura umana, specie se deve scelgiere fra il proprio bene e quello altrui???
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il problema è che sul lavoro esistono regole a cui devi attenerti e, se "tradisci", crei un danno economico che viene sanzionato....
> Tradire con i sentimenti viene inserito nella possibilità autonoma di "*cambiare idea affettiva e comportamentale*" quindi non lo si può ravvedere come reato. Tuttavia se il tradimento è dimostrato (a volte anche se non lo è ma è implicito) la separazione eventuale avviene in modo giudiziale (un modo diverso di dire per colpa del traditore)...
> Dovremmo non avere bisogno della legge per capire come comportarci per non fare soffrire gli altri, ma ti pare che sia una cosa diffusa nella natura umana, specie se deve scelgiere fra il proprio bene e quello altrui???
> Bruja


Tra cambiare affettivamente e tradire, ingannare, mentire, imbrogliare c'è una bella differenza.
La separazione per colpa in giudiziale non cambia nulla.
Ci vorrebbe una sanzione sociale invece sento ancora la frase "c'erano problemi nella coppia" che fa suddividere con il tradito la responsabilità del tradimento ...è la stessa cosa che si diceva delle violentate...si può invertire la tendenza...


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2008)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tra cambiare affettivamente e tradire, ingannare, mentire, imbrogliare c'è una bella differenza.
> La separazione per colpa in giudiziale non cambia nulla.
> Ci vorrebbe una sanzione sociale invece sento ancora la frase "c'erano problemi nella coppia" che fa suddividere con il tradito la responsabilità del tradimento ...è la stessa cosa che si diceva delle violentate...si può invertire la tendenza...


Capisco che la definizione sia blanda da leggere, ma se ci pensi cambiare affettivamente prevede anche farlo con la frode... capisco che la voglia di risarcimento sia forte, ma è la solita storia... il tradimento viene spesso visto come concorso di colpa magari con diverse percentuali.... a me quello che lascia sempre perplessa ed impotente è la scarsa capacità del traditore di vedere fino in fondo la devastazione che provoca...
lo scaricare appunto il barile e il dire spesso e volentieri che ha mandato segnali.
Ma dai Persa di queste cose ne abbiamo parlato alla nausea.... e comunque sperare in una sanzione di qualunque genere prevista dalla legge è utopistico. Forse qualcuno sta intentando il danno esistenziale, ma sai come vanno queste cose....
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Capisco che la definizione sia blanda da leggere, ma se ci pensi cambiare affettivamente prevede anche farlo con la frode... capisco che la voglia di risarcimento sia forte, ma è la solita storia... il tradimento viene spesso visto come concorso di colpa magari con diverse percentuali.... a me quello che lascia sempre perplessa ed impotente è la scarsa capacità del traditore di vedere fino in fondo la devastazione che provoca...
> lo scaricare appunto il barile e il dire spesso e volentieri che ha mandato segnali.
> Ma dai Persa di queste cose ne abbiamo parlato alla nausea.... e comunque sperare in una sanzione di qualunque genere prevista dalla legge è utopistico. Forse qualcuno sta intentando il danno esistenziale, ma sai come vanno queste cose....
> Bruja


Io auspico ignominia sociale per i traditori e non sentirmi chiedere da altre donne, magari pure loro tradite:"Ma l'altra è più giovane?" o altre amenità del genere che riducono gli uomini a cretinetti all'inseguimento della freschezza (poi tutta sta freschezza io non l'ho vista  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   e le donne a merce con la data di scadenza ...


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Ma sì...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io auspico ignominia sociale per i traditori e non sentirmi chiedere da altre donne, magari pure loro tradite:"Ma l'altra è più giovane?" o altre amenità del genere che riducono gli uomini a cretinetti all'inseguimento della freschezza (poi tutta sta freschezza io non l'ho vista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Arriveremo ad avere la datazione come i latticini freschi  

	
	
		
		
	


	








    però queste fringuelle se li dovrebbero sorbire anche in fase di influenza, di russamento, di reumatismi etc..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Arriveremo ad avere la datazione come i latticini freschi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...impotenza...disturbi digestivi e intestinali...demenza senile ...di cui ci so già le prime avvisaglie


----------



## Old amarax (8 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...impotenza...disturbi digestivi e intestinali...demenza senile ...di cui ci so già le prime avvisaglie


Già 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Io strozzerei queste "fringuelle" xchè hanno *TUTTE l'idea che TU sei stata lì a mantenere LORO il posto finchè non crescevano!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
*ma andassero a ca@are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Bruja (8 Febbraio 2008)

*!!!!*



amarax ha detto:


> Già
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E le si augura anche una "defecatio tormentosa"......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E le si augura anche una "defecatio tormentosa".........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bellissima!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Febbraio 2008)

rambo3 ha detto:


> 1 non e' possibile accedere alla tua posta elettronica a meno che tu non gli abbia dato id e password
> 2 non esistono programmi per scovare password a distanza(e'una cazzata che si dice su internet)


 
Questi due punti sono delle grandissime cazzate.
Garantisco.


----------

